# La perle



## papik (Mar 30, 2015)

My 1963 LA PERLE "course"


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2015)

A real pearl!


----------



## papik (Mar 30, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> A real pearl!




Indeed !  a real treasure because the frame is made with "rubis" tubes  (the ancestors of Vitus)... 

other picture


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2015)

stronglight crank?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice bike! Is that original paint?


----------



## papik (Mar 31, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> stronglight crank?




Yes, with TA chainring


----------



## papik (Mar 31, 2015)

fat tire trader said:


> Nice bike! Is that original paint?




No, the original paint was like on this old PAYAN (a mid 60 racing bike built in Marseille)


----------

